# What can live with Goldfish



## ashleymd

So my boyfriend is driving me insane with this following question: 
What else can live with Goldfish in a 70 gallon tank? 

I’ve always been told Goldfish with Goldfish only due to them being, well… dirty! LOL. I have 3 medium orange-sized Goldfish in a 70 gallon. I’m okay with adding a few more Goldfish but he says no and wants something else. I refuse snails (I think they are ugly – no offence to the snail lovers here) and I don’t really like looking at Plecos. As it stands today, I have about 1” of gravel substrate, a Fluval 404 canister filter, and a whole bunch of uprooted fake plants. Also the tank rarely dips below 65'f, it normally sits around 71'f/74'f I have done some Google searching without much luck. Anything I do find doesn't have a fish name with it. 

He has been on my case about adding new fish for almost a year now. Last Spring I transferred the three of them from a 20-gallon. 

I decided to set up the old 20-gallon as a nice community bedroom tank – He *STILL* wants more fish with the Goldfish. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kirrie

I used to have 2 bronze corys with 5 goldfish. They lived together for about 2 years. I was told by the people at the little pet store near my house they they would be ok together, but I have now read that they shouldn't live together. The ammonia would cause problems and also corys need warmer water. My goldfish died last year but the two corys are now in my 29 gallon and are spawning every week or two. From experience, they were fine together, from reading, they don't seem compatible. I may have just gotten lucky. It might be worth it to do more research though.


----------



## P.senegalus

I've had weather loaches and rosy red minnows with goldfish before.


----------



## Ladayen

In all honesty I would suggest finding a new home for the Goldfish. 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/move-over-jaws-huge-goldfish-turning-lake-tahoe-172803403.html

This video highlights how big goldfish can actually get and some other issues with them. They are truly not suited for aquariums.

With no goldfish you would have lots of options to change the tank to your liking.

Edit: Bleh didn't realize this one had a link to the "large goldfish" caught in France underneath the goldfish article. It was actually a koi an entirely different species.


----------



## C. King

What kind of goldfish do you have? And how big are they? There are a few fish that can live within the water parameters of goldfish (the cooler temps being paramount) but comets are very different than the slower big bodied fancies.


----------



## ashleymd

All three are about 4" body length. All of then are Fancy Goldfish. I've had them for about 2 years.


----------



## Obsidian

White cloud minnows would work, if the goldies don't eat them. Fancy's are slow enough that they would probably be okay, but hate to assume. They have similar tank requirements. The minnows are just on the small side and will fit in your goldies mouths which means they could be a snack.


----------



## fuzzi

I, too, have Corys with my goldfish, and they seem to do well together. My 20 tall tank stays about 72F. I also have a male Betta in with them, no issues.

When the weather warms up, we'll finish setting up our pond. Once the goldfish move outside, I'll add some Zebra Danios.


----------



## v-paw

Certain algae eaters can live happily with goldfish, however since it is a bottom feeder it doesn't take up fish space because it only sticks to the walls and floor! Goldfish are dirty and produce much more ammonia than other fish so I'm not sure which actual fish can live with them. Have you suggested a different breed of goldfish?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7

The answer isn't his and her fish, its his and her tanks. Mix fish together and when "his" fish make yours sick or yours eat his it will cause trouble between you. 

If you add more fish, there will be more maintenance and then you will argue about about who should do water changes.


----------

